# Fencing For Pygmy Goats



## 4rnubians (Nov 26, 2003)

I have a friend who will be getting two pygmy kids 
She would like to put a pen up during the day for them.
What height of fence should she put up?
She was thinking 3'
Thank you,
Karen


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I would go with 4' cattle panels or combination panels. They come in 16' lengths. They are easy to work with.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I agree with Wendy, only the cattle panels and combo panels are 52" tall. Even pygmy goats can be good jumpers when they have sufficient motivation -- and part of the reason for the fencing is to protect the goats from predators, particularly stray dogs. I know some dogs can clear even a cattle panel, so I definitely wouldn't recommend a 3' fence for goats, even goats that you know won't jump.

Kathleen

(Combo panels, with their smaller holes at the bottom, are better if you will have kids, because small kids can get through the larger holes.)


----------



## Dreams30 (Dec 12, 2003)

:haha: :haha: 

I will say that I understand that it depends on the goat, but I have one that I am currently building an 8ft fence for. These little wonders are immune to hot wire. She just likes to come visit the house...


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

pygmy goats _will not _  jump out of thier pasture if they grow up in a pen. also, when the goats are little, keep them in a small pen so they are easier to socialize with and don't get traumatized by being chased to be held. pygmys generally stop growing around 2 years and are generally too heavy to jump over 4' by this time. 
i use Redbrand goat fencing. ( the kind with a strand of red wire along the top) you also may want to put a strand or two of electric along the bottom, chest height on a pygmy to keep them from itching themselves on the fence and knocking it down. put wooden posts at the corners and at the gates. twist the fencing around the post and attach it to itself to keep the post from turning. electric fencing alone will not hold in a pygmy goat. make sure the gate latch has two movements to open it, such as lift and pull, otherwise you'll have goats runnin everywhere. make the gates sturdy also, because if they can't itch thiemselves on the fence, they'll itch on the gate. _do not be tempted to go cheaply._
i can probably take pictures of our pasture fence and post them if you have any questions, thoug it may take a while 

Remember, if it won't hold water, it won't hold a goat.


----------



## LuckyGRanch (Jun 30, 2002)

mygoat said:


> pygmy goats _will not _  jump out of thier pasture if they grow up in a pen. .[/I][/U]


 :haha: :haha: :haha: 

:no: 

:soap: 


:bash: 



mygoat said:


> Remember, if it won't hold water, it won't hold a goat.


The last statement being the most accurate!  

Personally I've found Pygmies to be the hardest of the breeds to keep in.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

to my dear Lucky G ranch
youre accuracy may differ from mine, i have never met a pygmy that if it grew up in apen, has appropriate food, water, housing and company(something to do) that liked to escape. :grump: 
i do however know that there very well could be exeptions to this, but pygmies are usually docile and dont wander too much. the only time my goats excaped was when i left to go to florida, leaving them in the care of my neigbor. they tried to find me by walking down the roads i often take them down. but they only escaped because they were uncomfortable without me, and tried to find that comfort again.


----------



## trixiwick (Jun 9, 2004)

We too had some impressive escape artists, and of course all they ever wanted to do was come up to the house. We finally had success with a combination of a few strands of electric tape and 4" sheep/goat wire fencing. Happily, our girls haven't shown any inclination to jump, but they can wiggle under/through anything if they have a mind to. But it's been a year now with no incident, so I guess this fencing combo works for us!


----------



## debitaber (Jun 6, 2003)

mine don't mess with the fence, they just go for the gate, and smart as a whip they are, I finially had to chain my fenc, these gals of mine take to gate locks like a puzzle, and they always learn how t o un do it. and then , I hear hoofs of the deck, and a thump on the door, yup, here they are, all of them , wanting in. one day dh opened the door, and had goats in the kitchen and some went in the dining room, all were just looking around, untill mom go down stairs, and then they all went out, and dh got a scolding. He thought it was cute, they only wanted to look around!!!!!!!!!!!they love to snoop, and will look at everything. I have one goat, when it is time for her to be milked, up she comes. We have never figured out how she gets out. But I would say, she is jumping the fence. pretty high, but she is jumping out. Then we milk her, and she goes back and waits for you to open the gate.


----------

